# AM I LEgit to GROW????!!!



## blowin (Mar 5, 2010)

My situation is living with mom,little brother, and her worried bf.
I am growing 11 un-buded plants
Myself and him have the legit medical marijuana papers, therefore the law states that we may each grow 12 imm. 6 matur. plants right? in the state of CA, sacramento is letting patients grow for their medicine use right? Well the problem is that mother and the bf worry that the police/feds may come in find out that the electricity is too much or something. See the grow and take me to jail thus asking me why i have so much growing? and that my little brother may be taken away from mom for the situation that he is around. th bf calls it "endarging the kid"
myself, my gf. and my moms bf. all have legit mmj papers. are we allowed to grow?
thanks guys asap replies plz


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 5, 2010)

If your legal and you follow all rules then grow away buddy!


----------



## blowin (Mar 5, 2010)

thats what im saying. i mean wow the feds are not going to trip about a couple of plants. i tell him that the only reason houses get raided is when its a huge grow. and they are not legit


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 5, 2010)

what they said


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

I thought cali just overturned the legal limits??  I thought it was up to the caregiver to decide or something like that...I don't live in Ca...so I don't really know but I've seen others talking about the limits.

Anyway as long as the minor can't get into the room, and your within the limits...then I'd say your legit.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

blowin said:
			
		

> thats what im saying. i mean wow the feds are not going to trip about a couple of plants. i tell him that the only reason houses get raided is when its a huge grow. and they are not legit



We get raids here in florida all the time but that's cause weed is 100% illegal here. Even still it's only the people running huge grows that ever get caught, like 40 plant grows, and even then it's cause some angry friend or neighbor turned them into the police. 

If you have the papers your legit man nothing more to it. Plus unless they have a warrant, Y would you ever let the police in your home? They have no right to come into your home unless you gave them probable cause and they have a search warrant signed by a judge saying so. 

Don't worry man, keep your stuff well ventilated and have a carbon filter for odor and your good to grow.


----------



## blowin (Mar 5, 2010)

fosho bro thanks for the advice


----------



## zem (Mar 5, 2010)

grow on


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Mar 6, 2010)

Ready set GROW!!!


----------



## high before and after (Mar 6, 2010)

Have you ever considered guerilla growing but of course there are risks with it... someone steals your pot, right? Or just stay within limits and try to make your few plants into giants if the law is clear about the number of plants, and not the _weight_ of it. If you have a certificate it should be okay, are there any free legal services you can consult in your country?


----------



## Irish (Mar 6, 2010)

you may be legit to grow man, but if you are still living in your moms house, and she says no growing there, that means no growing in her home whatsoever! gotta respect moms wishes... are you old enough to move out of your moms home, get a job, and get your own place? 

i dont see the problem here? if you go against your moms wishes, and just go ahead and set up anyway, well you my friend, could possibly go to jail then, and alienate your relationship all togeather. this should be a no-brainer dude...

get your own place=make the rules...


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 18, 2011)

I also grow legally in Cali. The two of you would be allowed no more than 8oz each of dried/cured in your possession along with a max of 6 mature plants each. 

I live in a very conservative county where the sheriff has disputed the legality of mmj and openly agrees with the federal stance. I have heard of people getting charged with child endangerment for allowing children access to grow rooms and for their dangerous wiring of lights/fans/etc. In both cases that I have knowledge of the charges were brought up by concerned(angry) babymommas/daddies who were not living in the house or by concerned neighbors.

In order to keep my family safe I have made every attempt to keep all of my electrical to code and within the limits of the wiring in the house. Unless you are planning on a commercial type grow or live in a really old house this is not really very difficult. I have also installed an exterior keyed door knob/lock on the door to the room that I grow in and I keep it locked for the safety of both my daughter and my plants. If you can safely run the equipment and secure the room legally you should be fine. That said, momma's house, momma's rules(period). 

You really run very little risk of drawing attention to your operation if you maintain your bearing and keep your mouth shut. The electricity use is no more than a hot tub or swimming pool for most small indoor grows so that would not be an issue.

Outside of a few of my closest friends and family nobody knows that I grow or even smoke mj and I do what I can to keep it that way.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 18, 2011)

high before and after said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered guerilla growing but of course there are risks with it... someone steals your pot, right? Or just stay within limits and try to make your few plants into giants if the law is clear about the number of plants, and not the _weight_ of it. If you have a certificate it should be okay, are there any free legal services you can consult in your country?



"Guerilla" growing is illegal whether or not you have a medical recommendation for mj. It would NOT be legit.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

blowin said:
			
		

> Myself and him have the legit medical marijuana papers, therefore the law states that we may each grow 12 imm. 6 matur. plants right?


law states 12 total per patient. thats 6 mature and 6 immature (not 12 immature)
at least cali laws


----------



## Irish (Mar 18, 2011)

this is a year old post, and blowin aint been round since. his momma prolly whooped that tween butt down.:doh:  ...


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 18, 2011)

good eye irie!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 18, 2011)

How old is the kid? If he is a small child I would worry that someone might get pissed at you and call CPS (child protection services) they can do what ever they want, including taking the kid if they think its a dangerous or bad situation, not that any of us think that...you just want to cover you a**. I would make sure you have a lock on the door where your room is, don't let the child know anything about the grow so that if CPS did come in the kid couldn't answer questions related to grow, keep the place clean and your paperwork in order, make sure you have good ventilation so if they came in the house they wouldn't get hit with a wall of dank smelling bud!

HAHAHA!!!guess were all too stoned to notice how old this post is!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 19, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> law states 12 total per patient. thats 6 mature and 6 immature (not 12 immature)
> at least cali laws


 
This is incorrect OG. Beleive me ,I know. As long as you stay under 99 per patient, you will be all good. 
In my town, just last week, A Grow was Home Invaded and they shot the grower, non life threatening. That's a whole nother story.
Anywho, the grower had 500 plants bro, 500. In a House. The cops initially chopped all his plants, but left his equipment.
The next day, the cops found out he had paperwork and it was a LEGAL grow. Now the cops owe the grower for the plants they chopped.
This was an artical in the local paper. LEO and dudes lawyer have to come up with a number so the cops can pay dude out for the plants they destroyed.
I love Cali.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 19, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> This is incorrect OG. Beleive me ,I know. As long as you stay under 99 per patient, you will be all good.
> In my town, just last week, A Grow was Home Invaded and they shot the grower, non life threatening. That's a whole nother story.
> Anywho, the grower had 500 plants bro, 500. In a House. The cops initially chopped all his plants, but left his equipment.
> The next day, the cops found out he had paperwork and it was a LEGAL grow. Now the cops owe the grower for the plants they chopped.
> ...



I have seen recommendations for up to 99 plants but as long as the two I grow under say max 6 mature ea. that is what I will stick to. Currently I have 4 white widow, 5 Blue Cheese, 2 Blue Dream, and a Lemon Kush getting ready flower in a 24sqft room under a 1kw hps.

Another member here, that I happen to know IRL ( puff puff pass ), recently renewed and I believe he was offered a 99 plant recommendation but I'm not sure if he actually got it or not. I'll find out.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cali I believe has different numbers in every county and the DR can recommend for you to grow more, but if the county has its own rules I believe you have to follow those... I live in WA im allowed 15 plants AND a lb n a half of dried herb, Im well under my limit with 6 veg and 4 in seedling stage... my room is set-up so myself and my buddy can grow in there with no problems   Make sure ur script is hanging in your room though or it is illegal.


----------

